# custom wood kits international facebook page



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

if this is a inaproproate place to put this i am sorry, dont get mad at me just thought i would let everyone know that there is a facebook page up and running for custom wood kits.
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/pages/Custom-Wood-Kits-International/261804069982?ref=ts


----------



## elmbarr (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you post the dimensions of your Kenyan and Tanzanian top bar hives?

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

my hive is 47 in long 31 top bars @1.5 inch plus 1/4 at each end. i use 17 in bars and 5 in across the bottom. here is a link to the scetches http://www.customwoodkitsinternational.com/page67.php 
thay are working on the final plans. thay will be FREE, thats right FREE so give those guys a few weeks and thay will be done.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

11x said:


> my hive is 47 in long 31 top bars @1.5 inch plus 1/4 at each end. i use 17 in bars and 5 in across the bottom.
> thay are working on the final plans. thay will be FREE, thats right FREE so give those guys a few weeks and thay will be done.


Sounds like those plans will use the same measurements as my hive, for which free plans are already available here - http://tinyurl.com/ycsx3w5


----------



## elmbarr (Jan 16, 2010)

Do your vented top bars have edges to maintain the proper spacing, or do you need to space them yourself?

Also on your non-angled-sided hive, is it just basically a long Langstroth medium in dimension? Can I put a medium frame in it with spacers glued on? I have a lot of medium frames with comb on them--some with honey.

Thanks!

Ellen


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

elmbarr, sorry for the confusion. i am not a part of custom wood kits. i have just became friends with them. i sent you a pm with all the links you might need to get the answers you need. if there is anything else i can do to help you please let me know..


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

buckbee said:


> Sounds like those plans will use the same measurements as my hive, for which free plans are already available here - http://tinyurl.com/ycsx3w5


These plans are based on my own measurments and designs the overall hive style is nothing like yours any similarities are because we worked together and collaborated for so long. The differences between the two are far greater than the similarities. Keep in mind 99% of the NBN FAQ I rewrote from James Satterfeild's site with his permission and 99% of of the procedures and manipulations credited to "The Biobees Team" I wrote myself as a matter of fact I still have the original versions. Some of the refined versions are even published on many sites including Beethinking.com.

Thats ALL I am going to say on the matter don't expect any replies


----------

